# Cyp. reginae



## nikv (Mar 10, 2011)

Spotted this one on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Queens-Ladys-Slipper-Orchid-Cypripedium-reginae-Potted-/110659860583?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19c3d77867

It's too warm here to grow these, but I thought others might want to know.

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## likespaphs (Mar 10, 2011)

don't forget about the store of our member fundulopanchax
http://www.gardensatposthill.com/


----------



## Dido (Mar 10, 2011)

looks more than Ulla Silkens than Reginae. 

I am the only one who thinks like that


----------



## John M (Mar 10, 2011)

That's not reginae. It does look like Ulla Silkens though. I hate it when I see hybrids being passed off as species. Either the seller is ignorant or dishonest. Either way, everyone should avoid such a vendor.


----------



## Clark (Mar 11, 2011)

Crap.
Thought I was going to see your garden.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 11, 2011)

nikv said:


> It's too warm here to grow these, but I thought others might want to know.
> 
> Best Regards,
> Nik



You could just put them in the fridge for the winter.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2011)

Hmmm, the auction ended!


----------

